# Determining String Length for Shakespeare Wonderbow



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://archeryarchives.com/Shakebowfiles_files/s1969.htm
Brace height is listed at 9".
I guess that's what they intended it to be. No reason you can't experiment some. How much longer string to play with?


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna try a couple of different strings lengths. At the price of the strings, I'll try 1,2 and 3 inches longer just to see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

Will using a longer string extend the draw length? Also, will it cause problems tuning the bow? Thanks for your advise. I'm very new to the traditional bows and have a lot to learn. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

With a stick bow the draw length is whatever you pull it too, be it 22" or 29" only thing is the draw weight will be less or more as they are listed at 28" draw.

Another thing if the bow is noisy with a 9 " brace height lowering the brace will just make it even more so as more string contacts the limb when shot. Raising it a little might help as would string silencers . You can raise and lower the height by twisting or untwisting the string some, if you get an inch longer string your going to have some problems.. Randy


----------

